# My baby Paddy!



## Paddyheth (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

I just wanted to introduce you to my new addition to the family my baby budgie Paddy! 

He is only 3 months old and is a total character!

My brother bought him for me for my birthday and I also got a new digital camera so I took some pic's this aft to share with you.

He will let me stroke his belly but he hasnt hopped onto my hand yet, I will have to be more patient!


----------



## Paddyheth (Aug 11, 2012)

princysharma1990 said:


> Your baby paddy is so cute..And congrats for the new member to the family.
> 
> I am also having two parrots and when I brought them they were also 2-3 months old. I always try to talk to them and play with them but they give no responses. Might be because they were afraid of the new location but now they used to play with me and recognizes me. I will also click some of their pictures and share with you.


Yeah that would be nice for some pic's of yours 

He is getting there but still wont land on me, he has tried a couple of time's when he has been in the mood 

He has started to mimick us and he can also wolf whistle now so thats cute!


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

aww paddys beautiful   i love budgie soo much , i have a troublesome pair myself


----------



## nicholasmatt619 (Sep 15, 2012)

sooo cute i love budgie Paddy, and i love finches, looks cute.

EMPLOYMENT LAW ADVICE CHELMSFORD


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

He`s beautiful


----------



## Pawel (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking beautiful. I am also want to increase my bird family indian ring neck parrot. They are striking birds to watch in flight and are good birds for those wanting to start breeding larger parrots.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

i am seeing a good looking green bird .


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Cute little budgie. You should take a picture or video while you stroke his belly


----------



## ucuzpet (Mar 13, 2014)

Paddys very sweet


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

beautiful


----------



## Mary 562 (Oct 31, 2020)

Those are some nice pics


----------

